

Google Going After Dropbox - geoffsanders
http://www.pcworld.com/article/249605/googles_gdrive_reportedly_to_launch_as_dropboxrival_drive.html

======
geoffsanders
Most significant line: "Unlike Dropbox, ...Google Docs' storage offerings are
a bit more complex."

The beauty of Dropbox is its simplicity and seamless integration. Sounds like
GDrive is more iCloud than Dropbox, so I'm not sure how accurate the term
"Dropbox-rival" really is.

------
harman
Dropbox is fabulous product, easy to use and does its job very well. Not to
sure if GDrive is going to be competition to it, unless and until GDrive
tightly integrates with GMail, the must use offering from Google (other then
Search).

